# Nomad - Your DIRECTV account has been disabled



## Mike_TV

Nomad was working fine yesterday. Today I start up the client on my laptop and receive the following error.

Your DIRECTV account has been disabled.

There is a problem with your DIRECTV account. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000.

"Error code" 4-4001-1

Do a cold reboot of Nomad (unplug power, wait, replug back in) even though all lights were blue. Restart the client and still have the error.

Try my iPhone client. Same message different code (AR/3002).

Call Customer Service. They say Engineering will have to look at it and they'll get back to me in three to five days.

Anyone else seeing this issue?


----------



## mwzimm

Same issue just appeared this morning. Used it on the laptop last night to download some shows and this morning all devices give the same error. Got the same response.


----------



## boulder_gp

I'm seeing the same thing on my Mac (error AR/3002) and two iPads. Uninstalled and reinstalled on the iPad, getting an "Unable to add your device" error AR/1001 on both.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

That sounds like a server problem on *their* end.

Typically those get corrected the same day.


----------



## Go Beavs

Seeing the same thing here on my iPad and my Mac.

Obviously this is a DIRECTV problem. Lets hope they resolve it quickly.


----------



## nelsonrl

Same issue - Directv had me remove the IPAD app and readd it. Now get the AR/10001 error. I am on IOS6 - wonder if that is the issue.

They told me to call back in a couple of days and see if issue is resolved. They did try for a couple of minutes to blame it on my device being an IPAD that is not supported, but they did not push that stream very hard.


----------



## UMich99

Same thing happened to me this morning on both my iPad and iPhone. I deleted the iPhone App and same message as everyone else. iPad still showing the AR/3002. DirecTV tech service people are so awful again blaming it on me because everything checks out on their end. Please call them again and say you aren't the only so this gets resolved. Everything is working on my end... except for the Nomad App. So frustrating.


----------



## MikeW

Same here.


----------



## alexcohen

I'm on the phone with Directv now, it took me three times to get through. They're not blaming it on me but have no idea what's going on.


----------



## alexcohen

The CSR keeps asking for my nomad registered ID, anyone know what would be?


----------



## David Ortiz

alexcohen said:


> The CSR keeps asking for my nomad registered ID, anyone know what would be?


My guess is that it's your directv.com username/email address.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

alexcohen said:


> The CSR keeps asking for my nomad registered ID, anyone know what would be?


If you go to DIRECTV.com, My Account, My Equipment, Accessories, you can get the serial number of the Nomad. Maybe that is what they want.


----------



## MikeW

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you go to DIRECTV.com, My Account, My Equipment, Accessories, you can get the serial number of the Nomad. Maybe that is what they want.


Do you have any inside info on what's going on here, or when it may be resolved?


----------



## alexcohen

We're (Directv & I) are pretty sure it's my email address. This isn't your finest hour Directv. Not as much for the Nomad problem as your CSR's lack of knowledge about the Nomad. such as not knowing what's going on or not knowing about user id's


----------



## alexcohen

MikeW said:


> Do you have any inside info on what's going on here, or when it may be resolved?


Nobody knows nothin'!


----------



## volkl

Same thing on my macbookpro and iphone (iOS 5) --- error AR/3002. I can't even watch programs that have already been downloaded to the devices.

This couldn't have happened at a worst time. I'm traveling on a long flight tonight. Hope they fix it fast.


----------



## NomadInAZ

Is the problem an IOS 5 to 6 issue?? I am still on IOS 5


----------



## nelsonrl

Well, it let me download a show last night, then broken this morning. Could be Ios6, but I would think it would have happened last night when I setup a download. The show did completely transfer to the iPad.


anyone with ios5 having the problem?


----------



## Howie

I'm having the same problems. I thought it might be iOS 6 related. It won't let me add my devices after deleting and reinstalling the app.


----------



## Mike_TV

iOS 5 or iOS 6...doesn't matter. This is happening on my Windows 7 laptop. With everyone reporting similar problems, this appears to be a problem on the DIRECTV server side. Uninstalling and attempting to reinstall probably just complicates the matter and won't fix anything until they get the server side fixed.


----------



## rnwjr

Same problem here on my iPod Touch, iPad, iPad2, Macbook, and iPhone 5....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Please note that this is impacting all client platforms and both new and existing clients...it appears to be an authentication server issue.

Hopefully we see it rectified soon.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

MikeW said:


> Do you have any inside info on what's going on here, or when it may be resolved?


I'm being told the same thing as all of you, that it's not your hardware, it's DIRECTV, and they are working on it.


----------



## trh

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That sounds like a server problem on *their* end.
> 
> Typically those get corrected the same day.


Even if they fix their problem today, I have to wait until I'm off the road and back home to connect and get that fix. Both my PC and iPad have shows on them, but I can't access them right now.


----------



## Lowpro

Same issue here. Should have known not to even bother contacting DIRECTV. Waste of time. Should have just come here to confirm if others were having the same issue as nothing had changed on my end here at the house. Clearly I'm not alone. Guess watching content on-the-go tonight is not going to happen. :-(


----------



## alexcohen

The Nomad has never worked well & since it seems to have not sold well I don't think Directv puts much effort into it. I would suggest if you paid for the unit, say you want to keep the unit and ask for your money back no matter how long you've owned it. You never know!


----------



## harsh

Given the number of devices that nomad could work with and the upcoming gadget-heavy shopping season, I doubt that DIRECTV has given up on the nomad.

Apple did something remarkably similar (Wi-fi wasn't working because an element of the apple.com site was down) with iOS6 last week and they seemed to get a lot more slack.

Yes, I realize the nomad has had a rocky road, but that seems to be the case with most clean slate products these days (even if they did announce a mobile product six+ years ago... )


----------



## trh

My wife is reporting that the PC client at home is now working. She tried when she got home: Account disabled. Tried a little while ago and go on, but no programs listed on Nomad. Then she tried again and all shows listed on the Nomad and previously recorded shows on the PC are showing up.

Now to get my iPad working.


----------



## Tonyftony716

alexcohen said:


> The Nomad has never worked well & since it seems to have not sold well I don't think Directv puts much effort into it. I would suggest if you paid for the unit, say you want to keep the unit and ask for your money back no matter how long you've owned it. You never know!


I totally disagree. I have never had an issue up until this little hiccup. I think theNomad would be more popular if Directv marketed it properly. Technically it works great. I have bee very pleased.

Also my Nomad seems to be working fine now on my IPad.


----------



## trh

Tonyftony716 said:


> I totally disagree. I have never had an issue up until this little hiccup. I think the Nomad would be more popular if Directv marketed it properly. Technically it works great. I have been very pleased.
> 
> Also my Nomad seems to be working fine now on my IPad.


On the phone with DirecTV. They are still having some issues "but expect those corrected within 24 hours."

What iPad are you using and what OS? I'm using an original iPad, so I'm using iOS5.

Edit/add: And you've been lucky. You might want to review this thread (and the ones before it) to see some of the problems they've had with the Nomad. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=3015234#post3015234. Technically, I don't think it is ready for them to market it any more than what they are right now.


----------



## Tonyftony716

I am using 6.0 on my IPad 2. Have used the service since December and(crossing fingers) have been problem free up until today. Also have used on my laptop with no issues.


----------



## Diana C

Deleting and reinstalling the Nomad app got it working on my iPad (IOS5).


----------



## trh

My wife got her iPad working that way also. But all previous shows were deleted. I'm going to give it a try on my Nomad, but I'm on the road so if my shows are deleted when I uninstall/reinstall, I won't be able to download anything until I return home.

Second business trip this year where I've lost access to nomad shows on my iPad.


----------



## Lowpro

DIRECTV must have corrected the issue on their end. Back in business with all my mobile devices after an uninstall/reinstall of the Nomad apps.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Lowpro said:


> DIRECTV must have corrected the issue on their end. Back in business with all my mobile devices after an uninstall/reinstall of the Nomad apps.


It appears so.

I successfully transcoded 4 programs using the PC client (not reinstalled).


----------



## Mike_TV

Appears to be back and working. Here is what worked on my end.

Windows 7 client - Deselect/select each DVR. Now working. No reinstall was required.
iPhone - Uninstall/install. Now working.
iPad - Uninstall/install. Now working.


----------



## mwzimm

Just got Mac working too. Had to trash everything including the storage folder then reinstall application.


----------



## Go Beavs

mwzimm said:


> Just got Mac working too. Had to trash everything including the storage folder then reinstall application.


I fired up the nomad app on my Mac last night and it took right off. No re-install or trashing required. I wonder what the diff was. :shrug:

My iOS apps were a different story. I had to reinstall all both of them.


----------



## mwzimm

"Go Beavs" said:


> I fired up the nomad app on my Mac last night and it took right off. No re-install or trashing required. I wonder what the diff was. :shrug:
> 
> My iOS apps were a different story. I had to reinstall all both of them.


I didn't re-try the Mac until this afternoon. I think since it was already "fried" it needed to be reset. Funny thing was that after I did the firsts reinstall, it never asked for my login info and went right back to the error screen. That's when I tried to delete anything Nomad related from the whole laptop and start fresh.

Oddly enough for me, my iPad and desktop computer didn't need any modification. I did not open them at all yesterday when the problem was first noted, but tried them today after the "fix" was in. Both opened right up and still had all the saved programs ready to play.


----------



## trh

Got home tonight. Fired up my iPad Nomad app and it logged right in. Had to download my shows again. (I had uninstalled the app and reinstalled it last night per Titan25's suggestion -- that worked, but since I wasn't on my home network, I couldn't log in/update shows).

Daughter (at college) had no problems with her Mac & Nomad. I think only those that had their systems on Monday night/Tuesday AM were impacted by this glitch.


----------



## dsexton

I experienced the same problem on the morning of the 25th before leaving for a business trip, so I had nothing to watch on the plane. Got home this afternoon and it works fine, except for some reason the episode of Revolution I have on one of the DVRs doesn't show up. Everything else does, though.

As far as popularity and usefulness of the Nomad, I am still waiting for almost a year now for the "coming soon" Android app. I was even contacted by the office of the President after I sent an email via phone. I was assured the issue was being worked on, but no specific release date could be given. That was about 6 months ago now. Seriously?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dsexton said:


> As far as popularity and usefulness of the Nomad, I am still waiting for almost a year now for the "coming soon" Android app.


As an Android tablet user...I share your appreciation of releasing that platform's client as well.

It certainly has been longer than I would have thought for DirecTV to release an Android version that all nomad users who want it could use it. I can't help thinking the update path through Android Ice Cream Sandwich and now Jelly Bean contributed to delays somehow. :shrug:

Going back to the thread topic...all seems that all is well with transcoding and playback here today.


----------



## trh

Here I go again.

Turned on my iPad 1 iOS 5 a few minutes ago. Downloaded two shows that had transcoded last night. Everything OK. Went to check on what was on my iPad and got the "account disabled" message, AR/3002 code. Same as last Tuesday.

Anyone else?


----------



## Tonyftony716

Yep me too. This is getting very frustrating.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This seems to happen whenever they are doing maintenance on their authentication servers...and then goes away a few hours later. 

Yes, it can be frustrating.


----------



## JAYPB

I downloaded 3 shows this am before I left the house...at least I thought I did.

Got to work, go to access the app on my iphone...and I get the "Your DIRECTV Nomad was not found" splash screen. Error code find/500.

I read above that others accounts are "disabled" this am---same thing that happened en masse last week.

So---anyone else seeing the message I got ?!?!


----------



## trh

JAYPB - I received the account disabled message while on my home network. Once I away from my network, I got the same error you did. So it looks like we have to wait until they fix it again, log back in to the home network and possibly uninstall/reinstall app. Again. Glad I'm not traveling this week. 

Love it when it is working, but two Tuesdays in a row?


----------



## JAYPB

trh said:


> JAYPB - I received the account disabled message while on my home network. Once I away from my network, I got the same error you did. So it looks like we have to wait until they fix it again, log back in to the home network and possibly uninstall/reinstall app. Again. Glad I'm not traveling this week.
> 
> Love it when it is working, but two Tuesdays in a row?


You know, it sure would be nice if there was some sort of "system status" page on D*'s website for an advanced technology item like this. Kind of like what Verizon (and I assume other ISP's) has with regards to network issues and such. Especially in cases where they are doing (as was mentioned below) "maintenance on their authentication servers" and the like if this seems to cause things to go screwy.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Perhaps verizon is a bad example... their e-mail servers were down for much of their user base yesterday, with no information available to the user.


----------



## JAYPB

Stuart Sweet said:


> Perhaps verizon is a bad example... their e-mail servers were down for much of their user base yesterday, with no information available to the user.


My apologies then! I guess I'm going off of "old information". We actually have Verizon Fios here at work AND I have it at home...but we don't use their servers for our e-mail. And we've not really had internet issues since we switched to FIOS. I remember the DSL days where if we had an issue--we'd be able to go to a page on their site and see where outages were or where slow connection issues were.


----------



## Mike_TV

This account disabled BS is back. I'm seeing it again this morning too.


----------



## alexcohen

Mike_TV said:


> This account disabled BS is back. I'm seeing it again this morning too.


My Nomad's out as well, I called Directv using the pin they gave me, it's now expired & now I'm hold with someone who has no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## alexcohen

Talking to a second person in the protection plan department, again he has no clue what he's doing.


----------



## alexcohen

Now I'm told I'm being transferred to Nomad tech support, why that hasn't happened before.


----------



## wahooq

Have you unistall/reinstall since the 25th?


----------



## alexcohen

So it took me 20 minutes on the phone, 3 CSR's, none of which understood the problem to tell me I need to again delete the app & re-download all the content. Just horrible customer service Directv, not that you care!


----------



## alexcohen

wahooq said:


> Have you unistall/reinstall since the 25th?


Yes, once after the 25th & another time today


----------



## JAYPB

alexcohen said:


> Now I'm told I'm being transferred to Nomad tech support, why that hasn't happened before.





alexcohen said:


> So it took me 20 minutes on the phone, 3 CSR's, none of which understood the problem to tell me I need to again delete the app & re-download all the content. Just horrible customer service Directv, not that you care!





alexcohen said:


> Yes, once after the 25th & another time today


Once again, a perfect example of customer service roulette...or more importantly why I DO NOT call D*'s CS too often!!!!!

I will do my best to wait out an issue or get feedback from the good folks here before I start jumping through hoops like most CSR's want you to do (i.e. lets restart your receiver, lets unplug your receiver, lets unplug your cables at the wall, lets plug it into a different outlet....)


----------



## wahooq

did it work?


----------



## Tonyftony716

I have been following the thread and I uninstalled and reinstalled. The problem I have been having is that I cannot download any new shows. I click download and it goes into a status called "waiting to prepare". I back out and click on my download queue and the download is under the heading "preparing for me". It will sit in that status for hours until I cancel the download. Nothing else is downloading. I don't know what it is "waiting" for? I have used the nomad on my IPad for 9 months with no issues until last week. Anyone else have the same issue or have suggestions on what to do?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tonyftony716 said:


> I have been following the thread and I uninstalled and reinstalled. The problem I have been having is that I cannot download any new shows. I click download and it goes into a status called "waiting to prepare". I back out and click on my download queue and the download is under the heading "preparing for me". It will sit in that status for hours until I cancel the download. Nothing else is downloading. I don't know what it is "waiting" for? I have used the nomad on my IPad for 9 months with no issues until last week. Anyone else have the same issue or have suggestions on what to do?


The transcoding process has 2 steps.

The first is preparing...which generally takes about the same time as the program length - a 2 hour show takes about 2 hours to do the prepare step, so most people don't sit and watch it process.

The second step is the download - which takes about 11 minutes or so for the same 2 hours show.

*Both steps *must complete to have the transcoded program transferred to a mobile device, no matter what kind of device it is.


----------



## trh

Got home, Nomad still not working. Uninstalled app from Nomad and iTunes. Downloaded and reinstalled. I'm able to log in now and see all my DVRs. Downloading shows right now, so all seems 'normal'.

Note to self: Download Monday night shows to iPad/PC immediately; don't wait until Tuesday AM.


----------



## Tonyftony716

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The transcoding process has 2 steps.
> 
> The first is preparing...which generally takes about the same time as the program length - a 2 hour show takes about 2 hours to do the prepare step, so most people don't sit and watch it process.
> 
> The second step is the download - which takes about 11 minutes or so for the same 2 hours show.
> 
> *Both steps *must complete to have the transcoded program transferred to a mobile device, no matter what kind of device it is.


I understand this. I have had it for nine months. It is not downloading it is stuck in waiting to prepare and will sit there for hours without doing anything. This is a 30 minute show I have been trying to download. This has only been an issue since last week.


----------



## dennisj00

Reboot your nomad.


----------



## trh

Tonyftony716 said:


> I have been following the thread and I uninstalled and reinstalled. The problem I have been having is that I cannot download any new shows. I click download and it goes into a status called "waiting to prepare". I back out and click on my download queue and the download is under the heading "preparing for me". It will sit in that status for hours until I cancel the download. Nothing else is downloading. I don't know what it is "waiting" for? I have used the nomad on my IPad for 9 months with no issues until last week. Anyone else have the same issue or have suggestions on what to do?


Have you uninstalled and reinstalled today?
Are you using the DVR at the same time as you're trying to transcode?
How long is the show you're trying to put on your device?
What channels are you trying to record from?


----------



## Tonyftony716

trh said:


> Have you uninstalled and reinstalled today? Yes
> Are you using the DVR at the same time as you're trying to transcode?no
> How long is the show you're trying to put on your device?30 min's
> What channels are you trying to record from?


 all channels. I have tried to download several shows in the last week with the same result.

Did not have any problems with nomad before last week when I first received the message that my account was disabled.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dennisj00 said:


> Reboot your nomad.


The solution could certainly be as simple as that.


----------



## Mike_TV

This kind of poor support for Nomad matches the one star rating Nomad has on iTunes right now. Directv, you've had a year now with this product in the marketplace. Fix your stuff.


----------



## JAYPB

Tonyftony716 said:


> all channels. I have tried to download several shows in the last week with the same result.
> 
> Did not have any problems with nomad before last week when I first received the message that my account was disabled.


I had a post in another thread regarding similar issues I was having on certain shows. If you search my user name you'll find it.

My issue was that my shows (only a certain few) were doing what you describe. Turns out that the shows in question either were "glitching" (i.e. rain storm/signal dropout/problem with that channel's feed) OR at the end (or start) of said recording a black box was popping up in the lower right hand corner of the screen when I physically watched the show (at the start or finish of the recording) telling me that there was a blackout issue or the show didn't fully record.

It's possible that something similar is going on with your recordings ?!


----------



## Tonyftony716

Thanks. I had this problem too in the past if a show didn't record to the full length of the intended recording. I don't think this is the case though now because i've tried to download at least 10 different individual shows all on different dates.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Tonyftony716 said:


> Thanks. I had this problem too in the past if a show didn't record to the full length of the intended recording. I don't think this is the case though now because i've tried to download at least 10 different individual shows all on different dates.


I saw the new thread you started on that topic...and responded.


----------



## trh

trh said:


> Here I go again.
> 
> Turned on my iPad 1 iOS 5 a few minutes ago. Downloaded two shows that had transcoded last night. Everything OK. Went to check on what was on my iPad and got the "account disabled" message, AR/3002 code. Same as last Tuesday.
> 
> Anyone else?


Anyone else?

Got up this AM, AR/3002 code "Account Disabled" message. It was transcoding a few shows when i went to bed last night. All seemed well.

Third Tuesday since 9/25 that this has happened.


----------



## JAYPB

trh said:


> Anyone else?
> 
> Got up this AM, AR/3002 code "Account Disabled" message. It was transcoding a few shows when i went to bed last night. All seemed well.
> 
> Third Tuesday since 9/25 that this has happened.


+1 here too.

Checked my iphone and ipod touch. Didn't get a chance to check my Windows Netbook.

I love when things don't work the way they are supposed to.......:nono:


----------



## Mike_TV

This account disabled BS is back AGAIN. I'm seeing it again this morning too.

Directv updated the firmware of our Nomads recently, which appears to have went without incident, but now this happens again for third time in the few months.

This is the third time Nomad authorizations have stopped working in the last couple months 

9/25/12
10/2/12
11/13/12

All of these dates are on Tuesdays.

Directv Nomad department didn't have a case open until I called this morning. They are working on it now...for what that is worth.


----------



## trh

Whatever they are doing on Monday nights needs to be reviewed and changed. Totally unacceptable that we have to through this on a recurring basis.


----------



## JAYPB

Mike_TV said:


> This account disabled BS is back AGAIN. I'm seeing it again this morning too.
> 
> Directv updated the firmware of our Nomads recently, which appears to have went without incident, but now this happens again for third time in the few months.
> 
> This is the third time Nomad authorizations have stopped working in the last couple months
> 
> 9/25/12
> 10/2/12
> 11/13/12
> 
> All of these dates are on Tuesdays.
> 
> Directv Nomad department didn't have a case open until I called this morning. They are working on it now...for what that is worth.


Thanks for calling. I had to leave for work at 6 when I noticed the issue....I just have no patience for calling....especially when the usual answer I get is surprise that the "system" is down on the user/nomad clients end.

And apparently you called a few hours after several of us noticed it...yet D* didn't have a case open until that point. Interesting. Are there like 42 people nationally using this thing? Or are they all just as pissed off and irritated as the rest of us and don't call because they know in 12 hours or so things will "work themselves out"....?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Mike_TV said:


> This account disabled BS is back AGAIN. I'm seeing it again this morning too.
> 
> DirecTV updated the firmware of our Nomads recently, which appears to have went without incident, but now this happens again for third time in the few months.
> 
> This is the third time Nomad authorizations have stopped working in the last couple months
> 
> 9/25/12
> 10/2/12
> 11/13/12
> 
> All of these dates are on Tuesdays.
> 
> DirecTV Nomad department didn't have a case open until I called this morning. They are working on it now...for what that is worth.


Interesting information. Thanks for sharing.

The last couple of times this occurred...it was due to an upgrade/update on their servers on the DirecTV end. Once that got done...everything was fine again.


----------



## Mike_TV

JAYPB said:


> Thanks for calling. I had to leave for work at 6 when I noticed the issue....I just have no patience for calling....especially when the usual answer I get is surprise that the "system" is down on the user/nomad clients end.
> 
> And apparently you called a few hours after several of us noticed it...yet D* didn't have a case open until that point. Interesting. Are there like 42 people nationally using this thing? Or are they all just as pissed off and irritated as the rest of us and don't call because they know in 12 hours or so things will "work themselves out"....?


It is extremely frustrating to call about issues with Nomad to the point where I feel it's not worth it. You have to run through the typical string of prompts about resetting your Directv receiver, etc before you can get to technical support. Then it's onto another group that handles Nomad. And then, it's a laundry list of questions about your router, version of the software, what color are the lights, etc. This is all required even though I told them about the authorization issues before, it happens on a Tuesday, etc.

I really do feel as if there are only a couple hundred of Nomads out in the wild. Out of there are a handful of us that come here to troubleshoot. What are the other customers doing when their Nomad fails? Do all of them call in and do the "unistall/reinstall" every client on their PC, iPhone and iPad each time this authorization issue pops up?

I feel like a beta tester for Nomad with zero support for over a year now who is out of $150 in cash and countless hours of my precious free time.


----------



## dennisj00

Yep, took the iPad with me this morning while waiting and 'Your account is disabled'. 

Back home and PC client gives the same.


----------



## JAYPB

Mike_TV said:


> It is extremely frustrating to call about issues with Nomad to the point where I feel it's not worth it. You have to run through the typical string of prompts about resetting your Directv receiver, etc before you can get to technical support. Then it's onto another group that handles Nomad. And then, it's a laundry list of questions about your router, version of the software, what color are the lights, etc. This is all required even though I told them about the authorization issues before, it happens on a Tuesday, etc.
> 
> I really do feel as if there are only a couple hundred of Nomads out in the wild. Out of there are a handful of us that come here to troubleshoot. What are the other customers doing when their Nomad fails? Do all of them call in and do the "unistall/reinstall" every client on their PC, iPhone and iPad each time this authorization issue pops up?
> 
> I feel like a beta tester for Nomad with zero support for over a year now who is out of $150 in cash and countless hours of my precious free time.


Your last paragraph pretty much sums up my feelings as well! Suffice to say my wife, who doesn't care about why something doesn't work---just that it DOESN'T WORK...is asking why I spent so much $$$ on something that's always having issues. I swear if I could've gotten the Archos portable units to work more reliably (hardware wise) I would've kept going in that direction.

With the Nomad's it's the software side that seems to always be the issue (or should I say NOT the hardware side)

:eek2:


----------



## Rtm

Mines ****ed up again and was last night as well.


----------



## RAD

Looks like the problem has been corrected at this time at least for my PC client. IOS client still showing account has been disabled.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> Looks like the problem has been corrected at this time at least for my PC client.


I'm still seeing the "invalid e-mail or password" on the PC client, which is apparently a different issue.


> IOS client still showing account has been disabled.


Ditto for the NR iOS client.


----------



## RAD

Tried the IOS client on my iPad, which I never started today, and it came right up. Tried the iPhone and it still had the account disabled error, so I uninstalled/reinstalled it and it's now working also.


----------



## dennisj00

PC Client is ok, IOS / iPad not. May have to do a re-install on it.


----------



## Steve

RAD said:


> [...] I uninstalled/reinstalled it and it's now working also.


Good thought. Uninstall/reinstall did the trick for my iPhone as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

No re-install client required here - PC client is working fine right now - trancoded 4 recordings so far and played them back.


----------



## wwmrd

After deleting and re-installing the iPhone app, I was able to sign in and connect to my Nomad. Now I have to go through the process of re-downloading all my shows.


----------



## JAYPB

I had to uninstall and reinstall the iphone/ipod touch app on both of my devices. Interestingly enough, I had to manually enter in the serial # of my nomad as neither device could "find" the nomad when it did a scan. After manually entering the serial # on BOTH devices I was able to get back up and running.

This is the first time I've had to resort to manually entering the serial # in order to progress in the process.

I haven't tried my netbook yet to see if I have any issues on that device.

Irritating and annoying extra step(s) at 5am...while I'm trying to get ready and leave for work! The way of the Nomad! :hurah:


----------



## dbett

I'm able to login now on my PC. 

But now shows are disappearing after I download them. (And no, they aren't expired). :nono2:

This is the most problem plagued piece of technology I've ever had the misfortune of spending my money on.


----------



## Mike_TV

dbett said:


> I'm able to login now on my PC.
> 
> But now shows are disappearing after I download them. (And no, they aren't expired). :nono2:
> 
> This is the most problem plagued piece of technology I've ever had the misfortune of spending my money on.


The reviews and comments on iTunes match the poor experiences and troubles people posted here. The Nomad app for iOS has 1.5 star out of five on iTunes.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-nomad/id448679509?mt=8

Unfortunately I don't think potential Nomad purchasers will read the comments prior to them wasting their $150.


----------



## JAYPB

Mike_TV said:


> The reviews and comments on iTunes match the poor experiences and troubles people posted here. The Nomad app for iOS has 1.5 star out of five on iTunes.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/directv-nomad/id448679509?mt=8
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think potential Nomad purchasers will read the comments prior to them wasting their $150.


....and we're still "waiting" for the Nomad Andriod functionality to materialize :grin:


----------

